# 3 Boys Need a Home - West Virginia University Area



## TheNameIsWater

2 months ago I adopted 3 loving boys (they are about 15 months old) from a rat rescue to befriend my senior lab rat. My senior lab rat has now passed away, and while having these boys my allergy has gotten significantly worse. When I handle my rats, I now get a stripe of itchy red bumps just from their fur even if I wash immediately after. I can’t give them the love they want and deserve.



I’d be happy to give their cage, food, and everything with them for free if you come to pick it all up. I can deliver all of those for a low price, dependent on how far I have to drive to you. I have a single critter nation cage and multiple hides, toys, and hammocks. I also have incontinence pads and fleece as cage liners that are in good condition.



The rat rescue is happy to take them back, but it’s an hour and a half drive and they’re currently full in their main cages. It’s a lot easier on the rats if I can find them a home from my place first, but for my health and their happiness I will probably take them up there in two weeks or so.



I hate giving these boys up and never expected this. They are very sweet and loving, and I did not have any issues with my adopted lab rats and hate quitting my commitment to them. They need a good home.



Please reply or direct message me if you are interested, and we can get in touch. If I no longer have them I can direct you to the rescue’s website.


----------



## TheNameIsWater

Update:
Currently, these boys are still with me. One of them passed away suddenly from unknown causes, I’m making sure the others don’t have an illness, so I’m not taking them to the rescue yet where they could potentially expose other rescues (cages are quite near each other).

That being said, they are very sweet and just want to be in your arms! They realiy need a loving home. Contact me if you’re interested!


----------

